# prochain - place de l'adjectif



## Welshie

le week-end prochain
le prochain stage

Quelle est la différence?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## french4beth

Welshie,

Je suis d'accord avec toi - j'ai beaucoup de difficultés, aussi!

Voici un lien pour expliquer où mettre les adjectifs en français (lien anglais-français) :
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa072699.htm

et puit, il y a en plus ces fameux adjectifs en français qui changent de définition (beurk!) selon leur placement avant ou après le nom (lien anglais-français) :
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/bl-fickleadjectives.htm



> la *prochaine* semaine = la semaine suivante
> la semaine *prochaine* = la semaine qui suit


 
J'éspère que ces liens te seront utile!

[…]


----------



## Cassioplee

C'est peut-être lié à la prononciation.

On place prochain avant ou après de façon à faciliter la prononciation ou la rendre plus harmonieuse.

Lorsque tu dis le *prochain stage*.. Stage finit avec un "ge", c'est comme une consonne (c'est très proche de ch).
C'est moins fluide de dire "stage prochain" plutôt que "prochain stage".

Lorsque le mot finit par une voyelle (à la prononciation, pas à l'écrit) tu peux le mettre ou tu veux...

La *prochaine fois*... la *fois prochaine*...

C'est mon intuition seulement.
Je ne me rappelle pas avoir appris une règle précise.
Parfois il n'y a pas de règle, c'est juste quelque chose qui s'assimile avec la pratique. Un peu comme les mots féminins et masculins.

Enfin, je pense que s'il y a une logique, c'est bien une logique esthétique de prononciation.

Mais en y réfléchissant, il y a peut être une nuance concret/abstrait.

*La fois prochaine* : pour remettre ça au futur mais on ne sait pas bien quand
*La prochaine fois* : c'est plus concret, on visualise bien le moment


Je me rends!
A force de ressasser ce mot "*prochain*" il me semble totalement étranger. Je l'ai dépouillé de son sens!


----------



## Welshie

french4beth - merci d'avoir trouvé ces liens mais je crains qu'ils ne soient pas très utiles. je sais déjà comment se placent, en général, les adjectifs français, même ces monstruosités qui changent de sens selon leur placement. Je voulais plutot qu'on se concentre sur le mot "prochain".

L'idée de Cassioplee me plait (la première) - que c'est lié à la prononciation. C'est vrai qu'il semble parfois plus naturel de placer "prochain" avant le nom. Pour la nuance, j'en sais pas grande-chose, c'est difficile à juger. Il y a d'autres opinions?



			
				Cassioplee said:
			
		

> A force de ressasser ce mot "prochain" il me semble totalement étranger. Je l'ai dépouillé de son sens!


 - c'est un sentiment que je connais bien, celui-là


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,




			
				Cassioplee said:
			
		

> On place prochain avant ou après de façon à faciliter la prononciation ou la rendre plus harmonieuse.


 
Bien tenté Cassioplee, mais après avoir regardé à droite et à gauche, je ne crois pas que cela soit toujours dû à la prononciation.  
C'est plutôt suivant le sens et l'importance que l'on donne à "prochain". 
Je suis donc plus d'accord avec ce que tu dis à la fin.  


Lorsqu'on emploie prochain dans le sens de_ "celui ou celle qui va remplacer l'actuel"_, on le place toujours devant le nom : 
_Ma prochaine voiture, ma prochaine maison, ta prochaine télévision, etc. 
Mais on ne dit pas : Ma voiture prochaine, etc. 
_

Lorsqu'on l'utilise dans le sens _"le premier à arriver, à se présenter",_ idem, on le place toujours avant le nom. 
_Le prochain bus, le prochain avion, le prochain gugus, le prochain astéroide, etc. _
Mais_ Le bus prochain_

Avec les jours, les semaines, les mois, etc, on met prochain après, en principe. Je pense qu'on peut aussi facilement omettre prochain dans ce cas; il n'apporte pas grande chose. 
_Lundi prochain, le mois prochain, le week-end prochain, etc._
_A prochain lundi !_
_Je le ferai lundi (prochain)._
Sinon, avec "la prochaine semaine, le prochain week-end", celui qui parle s'engage beaucoup plus et ils ont clairement le sens "le premier à arriver". *

Lorsque c'est pour parler d'un évènement qui devrait se produire dans un avenir proche, normalement on a le choix. Soit avant, soit après :
_Nous nous reverrons lors d'une prochaine occasion / Nous nous reverrons lors d'une occasion prochaine._
_A un jour prochain ! / A un prochain jour !_


Il faut aussi faire attention avec les articles :
_Je le ferai mardi prochain. _
_Je le ferai le prochain mardi._
_Je le ferai le mardi prochain._
_mais Je le ferai prochain mardi._

_etc._


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Mon avis (que j'essaye de synthétiser en quelques lignes):
Placé devant un item (date ou lieu), "prochain" à le sens de "le plus proche dans la direction (géographique ou temporelle) indiquée". Pour le temps, c'est implicitement dans la direction du futur. Lorsqu'il s'agit d'un objet ou d'un fait: Il signifie alors "le premier truc qui remplira ma définition dans l'avenir" et, comme le dit mickaël, qui remplacera l'actuel (sinon on dira plutôt "mon premier truc (dans l'avenir)").

Placé après un item (date ou lieu), il prend le sens de "dans peu de temps ou à peu de distance".

ma prochaine voiture = la première voiture que j'aurai (ma) dans l'avenir
la prochaine réunion des actionnaires

"le prochain jour ne sera peut-être pas celui du jugement dernier, même si certains affirment qu'il arrivera un jour prochain"

Certaines constructions sont naturellement bizarres :
"une voiture prochaine" voudrait dire une voiture pas très loin de moi dans le temps ou dans l'espace ! Or une voiture n'est ni un lieu, ni un instant.

D'autres constructions sont devenues synonymes
"le prochain lundi" est le plus proche des "lundis prochains", et il n'est pas illogique que "le lundi prochain" (ou "lundi prochain" puisque "lundi" est aussi le nom d'un jour) ait pris le sens de "le prochain lundi"

L'article aussi nuance le sens, mais ne le change pas fondamntalement :
"un prochain jour" = un parmi les jours dans le futur
"un jour prochain" = un parmi les jours proches dans le futur
"une prochaine voiture" = une parmi les voitures du futur
"une voiture prochaine" est toujours aussi bizarre, et encore pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## Catani

Bonjour à tous

temporellement, je crois qu'on dit "le mois prochain, la semaine prochaine, etc."
À titre de localisation, je pense qu'on dit " la prochaine rue, au prochain carrefour", etc.

En fin de compte, quand met-on "prochain" avant / après le substantif? Et, en plus, y a-t-il une différence de sens?

Catani


----------



## stephatme

Tes deux séries sont parfaitement justes, même si elles ne constituent pas une règle systématique, puisqu'on peut dire "la prochaine fois", ou "la fois prochaine" (même si j'aurais tendance à dire que la première expression est plus souvent utilisée).

Quant à la différence de sens, je n'ai pas de règle précise, par contre il me semble qu'il peut y avoir une légère différence. Exemple
A notre prochaine rencontre = la prochaine fois qu'on se verra (ca peut être dans 2 jours comme dans 3 mois)
A notre rencontre prochaine = rencontre qui se produira bientôt (je le vois plus utilisé dans une correspondance que dans la langue parlée).


----------



## FrançoisXV

notion de désignation du plus proche: le prochain carrefour, notion de suivant dans une série: le carrefour prochain. (steph a raison, beaucoup de français ne font pas la différence)
pour une explication plus précise de la différence entre prochain ZZ et ZZ prochain, lire le TLF:http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scrip...AINE,+adj.+et+subst.}516857}516858}516861}0}5
Puisqu'il n'est pas demandé de traduction, notez que cette discussion devrait se trouver dans le "french only" forum.


----------



## RuK

Bonsoir, éminences - pouvez-vous éclaircir vos collègues en Français-Anglais quant aux règles qui gèrent l'utilisation de "prochain"? Le mois prochain, la prochaine fois - quand est-ce qu'on le place avant le nom et quand après? Merci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour RuK,

Une chose est sûre, pour commencer : lorsque l'on parle d'un certain nombre de choses, _prochain_ (tout comme _dernier_, d'ailleurs) est situé entre le nombre et le nom.

Nous devons trouver la solution au cours des *vingt-quatre prochaines heures*.
Je dois partir dans les *six prochains jours*, avant que ma carte de transport soit périmée.
Les *trois prochains élèves* qui passent la porte seront désignés volontaires pour ranger la classe.


===============


Pour *prochaine fois *et *fois prochaine* => on dit *la prochaine fois*, mais *une fois prochaine*. 
Lorsque l'on parle d'une date bien précise (article défini), on place _prochaine_ devant _fois_. Lorsque l'événement reste probable ou possible (article indéfini), _prochaine_ passe derrière le nom _fois_.

Jojo, j'en ai ras-le-bol ! *La prochaine fois* que tu me dis que tu as faim, on rentre à la maison !

Ecoute, on en reparlera *une prochaine fois*, si tu veux bien : je suis fatiguée.


----------



## RuK

Mais Agnès, "on se voit lundi prochain" - c'est pourtant bien une date précise?

Je sais le faire - je le fais automatiquement - mais comment l'expliquer aux autres?


----------



## Lori11

Salut les amis,
on dit:
La semaine prochaine/ L'annee prochaine, je irai a la plage... 
mais,
Pour mon prochain voyage, je choisirai la plage...
ou,
Quelle sera le theme de ton prochain roman?
Y a-t-il une regle pour l'emplacement de "prochain"?
Merci.


----------



## muycuriosa

A mon avis, c'est pour les expressions de temps (comme vous en citez) qu'on met "prochain, e" après le nom - ici, il ne s'agit pas d'un ordre. 

Pour des romans, des voyages etc., on pense à un ordre: le premier, le deuxième, le troisième .... et le prochain? 
Dans ces cas-là, on met l'adjectif avant le nom.

Bon, c'est ce que j'en sais (ou pense savoir). Comme d'habitude, attendons l'avis des francophones.


----------



## swamp

Suivant le contexte l'adj. "prochaine" peut se placer avant ou après une date, un lieu, etc.
"une date prochaine" mais également "une prochaine date" ou "l'année prochaine" ce qui signifie l'année suivante ou "une prochaine année" qui, dans ce cas, exclue l'année suivante mais parle d'une année future.
Sans oublier que l'adjectif devient un nom quand il est considéré comme un semblable "tu aimeras ton prochain" ou "l'amour du prochain"


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Dit on:

"L'examen prochain" ou "Le prochain examen"

[…]

MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## newg

Je dirai : _le prochain examen_ 

Ex : _Le prochain examen aura lieu demain._

Je ne comprends pas ta deuxième question.


----------



## kasramusique

l'année prochaine ou la prochaine année? la semaine prochaine ou la prochaine semain? le prochain train ou le train prochain? quelles sont les différences? et lesquelles sont corrects et plus utilisés?

merci beaucoup


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kasramusique said:


> l'année prochaine ou la prochaine année ?  Quoique moins fréquent. la semaine prochaine  ou la prochaine semaine?  Je ne dirais pas cela. le prochain train  ou le train prochain ? quelles sont les différences? et lesquelles sont corrects et plus utilisés?
> 
> merci beaucoup


 
Attendons les autres.


----------



## Constantin De Paris

Cela dépend du contexte. D'après moi, on peut dire : 
"l'année prochaine je serai au lycée", 
"la prochaine année sera difficile" (et aussi "l'année prochaine sera difficile" mais je préfère la première forme),
"la semaine prochaine, il fera beau",
"cette semaine fut chaotique, la prochaine semaine sera décisive" (peut-être Ben Ali a-t-il dit cela il y a deux semaines).

Concernant le train, je suis d'accord avec le précédent message, je ne dirais pas le "train prochain". Non seulement c'est laid à entendre et difficile à prononcer mais encore ce qui vient naturellement est plutôt "le train suivant" ("suivant" peut s'appliquer à "année" et "semaine" mais toujours après le nom commun qu'il qualifie).


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour parler d'un moment situé dans l'année/la semaine qui vient, je ne dirais jamais _la prochaine année/semaine_, mais uniquement _l'année/la semaine prochaine_.

En revanche, je dirais _*les* prochaines années/semaines_… Allez comprendre!


----------



## aRoomWithaView

Je sais que l'adjectif prochain change de sens selon sa place dans une phrase (avant ou après le nom), mais j'ai toujours du mal à décider où mettre 'prochain' et 'dernier'.
Je pense que quand 'prochain' precède le nom, ça veut dire que c'est le prochain dans une série. Et que quand il suit le nom, comme 'la semaine prochaine', ça veut dire: la semaine qui va suivre la semaine où on est actuellement. Cependant, je n'arrive pas toujours à identifier à quel groupe une phrase appartient.

Je veux parler de mon plan pour les vacances (actuellement, je ne suis pas en vacances mais elles arrivent bientôt) avec la construction aller+infinitive. Est-ce que je dois dire 'mes vacances prochaines' ou 'mes prochaines vacances' ?

J'ai vu les deux et je voudrais savoir quelles sont les différences ?


----------



## mctl

_mes vacances prochaines_ fait un peu pompeux tandis que *mes prochaines vacances* est plus naturel et le plus utilisé.


----------



## Michelvar

En fait le sens n'est pas le même dans les deux phrases.

Il y a une explication très complète dans le CNTL



> −  [Postposé, qualifie un événement personnel, unique ou considéré comme tel]  _Le châtiment prochain; la ruine, la victoire prochaine._ _On m'avait bien annoncé l'arrivée prochaine d'un petit frère ou d'une petite soeur_ (Sand, _Hist. vie_, t.2, 1855, p.206). _Il s'est vu mourir sans aucune illusion sur sa fin très prochaine_ (Goncourt, _Journal_, 1894, p.640). _L'attente de la fin prochaine du monde a modelé le comportement de l'Église primitive_ (S. Weil, _Pesanteur_, 1943, p.109).
> −  [Antéposé,  qualifie un événement qui peut entrer dans une série ou une succession  et n'est pas nécessairement proche dans le temps]  _Le prochain départ, voyage, rendez-vous; la prochaine rencontre, réunion._ _Quand vous aurez lu la lettre, soyez assez bon pour me la renvoyer par le plus prochain courrier_ (Hugo, _Corresp._, 1862, p.383). _Le prochain train venant de Paris passera demain matin à quatre heures_ (Courteline, _Train 8 h 47_, 1888, 2e part., ii, p.106).



"Mes vacances prochaines" sont donc des vacances qui vont bientôt arriver, alors que "mes prochaines vacances" sont les vacances qui suivront mes dernières vacances, même si c'est seulement dans deux ans.


----------



## aRoomWithaView

Donc je peux dire : 'Je vais passer mes vacances prochaines au Japon...' (J'ai déjà acheté les billets, etc.) Puis, après les vacances - qui étaient catastrophiques! - je dis : 'Je ne vais plus jamais aller à l'étranger. Mes prochaines vacances, je vais les passer en Cornouailles ! (J'ignore quand ou même si je vais les passer)

Est-ce que ça va ?

Aussi, si j'étais encore étudiante et je voulais parler des vacances scolaires (plutôt que _mes_ vacances) qui arrive, dirais-je : 'les vacances prochaines' ? Par exemple, 'Je viens de trouver un petit boulot pour les vacances prochaines.'


----------



## Maître Capello

Personnellement, je ne dirais jamais _vacances prochaines_ dans tous les exemples cités. Pour celui des vacances au Japon, j'omettrais même l'adjectif qui est redondant avec le futur proche: _Je vais passer mes vacances au Japon_. L'adjectif est également superflu dans le dernier exemple: _Je viens de trouver un petit boulot pour les vacances_. (Sans plus de précision, il est évident qu'il s'agit des prochaines.)


----------



## Michelvar

J'approuve Maître Capello.

La postposition de "prochaines", comme indiqué dans la définition, fait des vacances un événement unique, sur l'importance duquel on souhaite insister. Par exemple "je me réjouis d'avance de mes vacances prochaines", pourrait dire quelqu'un qui les a beaucoup attendu, et qui les voit arriver avec un immense bonheur.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous, 
normalement "*prochain*" qui est placé après le nom signifie "qui est à venir", ex : le mois prochain.

Pourtant dans les bus, on entend "_*prochain arrêt, xx*_". Je me demande pourquoi on le met avant le nom.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## MarcusK

Dans le sens de "qui suit chronologiquement" (mois prochain), on le place après le nom, mais dans les autres cas, dans le sens général de "suivant", on le place avant le nom (prochain arrêt).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour les courageux que la question intéresse, je signale ce document universitaire qui lui consacre une vingtaine de pages, dans l'espoir que l'un de nous parvienne, mais c'est difficile, à en proposer une synthèse simplifiée. http://www.persee.fr/web/revues/home/prescript/article/lfr_0023-8368_2002_num_136_1_6475 

La page du TLFi est très intéressante, distinguant souvent entre _prochain_ antéposé et postposé. Les deux documents montrent bien que _prochain_, comme _dernier_, est un cas. Je pense que l'extrait le plus utile du TLFi est celui déjà cité par Michelvar plus haut (message #24).


----------



## pacadansc

Bonjour à tous ! 

Dirait-on: 

"les prochaines deux lectures" 
or
"les deux prochaines lectures"

Sont les deux locutions possible? Y aurait-il une différence de sens? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Normalement, il me semble seul :
*"les deux prochaines lectures"* est correct en français.
En tout cas, avec "lectures", "les prochaines deux lectures" me choque énormément.


----------



## pacadansc

Merci DearPrudence,
Si cela vous choque "énormément", j'ai honte! Évidemment je suis tombée dans la piège de traduire de l'anglais en français mot par mot ..

Est-ce jamais correct de dire "les prochaines deux"? Je suis certaine d'avoir lu, par exemple, "les prochaines deux semaines" et "les prochaines deux années", aussi bien que "les deux prochaines semaines" et "les deux prochaines années".

Merci encore ..


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, moi, cela ne me choquerait pas (... même si, d'un autre côté, je ne suis pas un exemple non plus !).

Je le verrais comme une façon de préciser quelle est "l'unité de temps" habituellement utilisée.

- si c'est une lecture unique -> "les _deux prochaines_ lectures"
- si c'est un groupe de deux lectures consécutives -> "les prochaines _deux lectures_"

Toutefois, cette formulation serait alors tout sauf habituelle, c'est certain !


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est pour ça que j'ai ajouté "normalement" et "il me semble" parce que j'attends l'avis des spécialistes car en effet, j'entends beaucoup :
"dans les prochaines 24 heures" (qui ne me choque pas)
et "les prochaines deux semaines", du coup, me choque moins car j'ai déjà dû entendre une structure semblable (et me suis demandé sur le coup si ce n'était pas un anglicisme).

Edit : donc, Snark, pas de problème avec "les prochaines deux lectures" ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, c'est très vrai : ce pourrait très bien n'être qu'un _anglicisme_...


----------



## CapnPrep

Voir aussi :
les derniers trois / les trois derniers chapitres


----------



## pacadansc

snarkhunter said:


> - si c'est un groupe de deux lectures consécutives -> "les prochaines _deux lectures_"



Oui, il s'agit bien d'un groupe de lectures consécutives.



CapnPrep said:


> Voir aussi :
> les derniers trois / les trois derniers chapitres



Merci. Si j'ai bien compris, la règle ici est "Le français place le numéral cardinal en premier".
Pourtant, dans la même discussion on finit par accepter "dans les prochains huit jours". 
Peut-on dire "les huit prochains jours"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Agnès E. said:


> Nous devons trouver la solution au cours des *vingt-quatre prochaines heures*.
> Je dois partir dans les *six prochains jours*, avant que ma carte de transport soit périmée.
> Les *trois prochains élèves* qui passent la porte seront désignés volontaires pour ranger la classe.


Je dirais les expressions suivantes uniquement dans l'ordre <numéral> + _prochain_ :

_ les deux prochaines lectures, les deux prochaines semaines, les deux prochaines années, les six prochains jours, les trois prochains élèves, les trois prochaines heures…_

En revanche, je dirais volontiers _les prochaines vingt-quatre heures_… Allez comprendre !


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> En revanche, je dirais volontiers _les prochaines vingt-quatre heures_… Allez comprendre !


Sans doute pour la raison qu'a suggérée Snarkhunter: "24 heures" constitue une sorte d'unité sémantique fixe, correspondant à une journée, contrairement à "six jours", "deux années", "trois mois": 24 n'est plus vraiment perçu comme un numéral cardinal.

Si je dis "[la situation pourrait s'aggraver] dans les 24 prochaines heures", 24 retrouve davantage sa fonction de numéral: on veut vraiment dire 24 heures, pas 25. Il est assez rare que ce soit le cas. Mais "dans les prochaines 24 heures" équivaut plus généralement à "dans la journée qui vient", et qui fait 24 heures, comme on le sait, mais on n'est pas à une heure près.

Je pense que c'est la distinction que Snarkhunter veut faire en disant


> - si c'est un groupe de deux lectures consécutives -> "les prochaines _deux lectures_"


(même si cet exemple précis me choque tout de même un peu)


----------



## pacadansc

Chimel said:


> Sans doute pour la raison qu'a suggérée Snarkhunter: "24 heures" constitue une sorte d'unité sémantique fixe, correspondant à une journée
> [...] "dans les prochaines 24 heures" équivaut plus généralement à "dans la journée qui vient", et qui fait 24 heures



Cela explique aussi "les prochains 8 jours". 8 jours = une semaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas quelque chose que je dirais :

_les prochains huit jours_ 
_les huit prochains jours_


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Les prochaines vingt-quatre heures_ nous sont naturelles, bien plus naturelles que _les vingt-quatre prochaines heures_, mais celles-ci restent acceptables, alors que _les prochaines deux lectures_ me semblent complètement inacceptables, la seule construction correcte semblant à l'évidence _les deux prochaines lectures_,  qui entre nous soit dit ne peuvent qu'être consécutives. La question ne me  semble donc pas d'éléments consécutifs, autrement dit attachés l'un à  l'autre, mais que ces éléments forment un tout. Si par exemple une salle  de cinéma propose trois films en une seule séance, pour un seul ticket,  on pourrait parler des _prochains trois films_, et les préférer aux _trois prochains films_ dans la mesure où dans cette dernière formulation on ne voit plus qu'ils forment spécialement un tout.


----------



## desenchante

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir pourquoi si l'adjectif "prochain" est normalement placé après une expression de temps on dit" le prochain jour" au lieu de "le jour prochain" comme la "semaine prochaine", "l'année prochaine" etc...
Merci


----------



## OLN

Bonjour, desenchante.

On dit plutôt soit _le jour *suivant*_, soit _demain_. On dit aussi _dans les prochains jours_ (les jours à venir).

 Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

A mon sens, l’adjectif « prochain » étant postposé à « jour » ne marche pas (à la différence de « la semaine prochaine ») à cause de l’existence de la tournure toute faite* « un jour prochain »*, qui signifierait « plus tard, un de ces jours ».
Par exemple, « On va voir ce film un jour prochain », c’est-à-dire un de ces jours, mais pas obligatoirement demain.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour Volo,



volo said:


> « On va voir ce film un jour prochain », c’est-à-dire un de ces jours, mais pas obligatoirement demain.



Et si je dit :  "On va voir ce film *un prochain jour*"
L’adjectif « prochain » étant antéposé, ça veut dire _nécessairement demain_ ?


----------



## aider

desenchante said:


> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir pourquoi si l'adjectif "prochain" est normalement placé après une expression de temps on dit" le prochain jour" au lieu de "le jour prochain" comme la "semaine prochaine", "l'année prochaine" etc...
> Merci



D'où cette soi-disant règle sort-elle ?


----------



## volo

Bonjour tpfumefx,

A y bien réfléchir, je n’y vois plus beaucoup de différence :
*"un prochain jour"* = un parmi les jours dans le futur
*"un jour prochain"* = un parmi les jours proches dans le futur
En se disant au-revoir, on dirait à mon avis les deux :
*A un jour prochain ! / A un prochain jour !

*C'est peut-être une affaire de style ? 

Bonne soirée à toi


----------



## Roméo31

aider said:


> D'où cette soi-disant règle sort-elle ?




Bonjour, 

Il n'y a pas de règle absolue concernant la place de "prochain" par rapport au nom qui l'accompagne pour exprimer une idée de temps.
*
1. Toutefois, il est possible d'affirmer que, dans ce cas, il est souvent placé après ce nom.* L'extrait ci-dessous du Tlfi donne de nombreux ex. où le bon usage postpose l'adjectif. (Concernant "semaine", J. Hanse confirme qu'on doit écrire "la semaine prochaine" et non "la prochaine semaine".) 



> *2. [Souvent postposé ; qualifie une période, un événement périodique]  Qui est le premier de sa catégorie à arriver ou à se produire, sans être obligatoirement très proche dans le temps.* _L'année, la nuit, la semaine prochaine ; le printemps prochain ; un jour prochain ; les prochains mois, les prochaines semaines.  __C'était un projet qu'il remettait, d'année en année. Il se dit que, l'année prochaine... il ne le remit plus, cette fois_ (ROLLAND, _J.-Chr._, Nouv. journée, 1912, p.1578).
> *[Qualifiant une date déterminée ainsi avec précision]* _Pâques aura lieu le 7 avril prochain.  __Nous avons rendez-vous samedi prochain à minuit devant le milieu de la façade de la mairie d'Ambert_ (ROMAINS, _Copains_, 1913, p.122):
> 2. Vous y tenez donc, à cette _Salammbô_, ma chère confrère? Eh bien! Voulez-vous une seconde lecture dans le milieu de la semaine prochaine, _comme qui dirait_ de mercredi ou de jeudi *prochain* en huit?


((J'ajoute "l'an prochain" (on ne dira pas °"le prochain an") et, par ex., "en avril et mai prochains" (ou "prochain").))

*2. Mais la postposition de "prochain" n'est pas toujours de mise . Ainsi, lorsque le syntagme nominal comporte un double déterminant, le second étant un numéral, l'adjectif se place d’ordinaire après le numéral*. Ex. : "Les deux prochains jours" (on trouve parfois en France et, plus encore, au Québec - sans doute sous l'influence de l'anglais - "les prochains deux jours" : dixit Grevisse). "Les huit prochaines semaines." "Les trois prochains trimestres".


----------



## aider

S'il n'y a pas de règle, il ne faut pas en créer : 

On ne dit pas : "Ton anniversaire prochain", mais "Ton prochain anniversaire" ; si on veut indiquer que ledit anniversaire est proche, on écrit simplement : "Ton anniversaire tout proche"...  le français est une langue cartésienne.

De même, on ne dit pas "Le Noêl prochain", mais "Le prochain Noël"... ou alors : "Le Noël qui vient", qui "approche".

De même, on ne dit pas : "On se voit le samedi prochain", mais "le prochain samedi".

On dit à un divorcé : "Ton prochain mariage" et non "Ton mariage prochain", "Ta prochaine épouse" et non "Ton épouse prochaine" (une horreur de la langue française !), etc. etc.

Il incombe aux "natifs" de la langue française de ne pas énoncer des règles inexistantes ou impossibles à respecter quand c'est tout simplement l'instinct qui guide leur façon de s'exprimer : on pourra toujours trouver des exceptions aux exceptions !


----------



## Roméo31

Ader,

Loin de moi la volonté de créer une "règle" (cf. l'emploi de "souvent" dans le 1. et de "ainsi" dans le 2.).

Par contre, mon message donne l'usage le plus fréquent ou obligatoire pour de nombreux cas, ce qui devrait faire progresser desanchante en la matière. De surcroît, je réponds à ta propre question ! 

Plutôt que "on se voit l*e* samedi prochain", on dira et écrira mieux : "On se voit samedi prochain". Etc.



aider said:


> on pourra  toujours trouver des exceptions aux exceptions !


Non, pas nécessairement. Il convient d'éviter de répéter ce genre de poncifs, banalités et autres platitudes à propos de la langue.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quand_ prochain_ est postposé, il signifie soit _qui n'est pas loin_, soit _qui est le moins loin_.
Quand_ prochain_ est antéposé, il signifie strictement _qui suit_. 

Je dis l_e prochain train_ en me référant au train qui l'a précédé. _Le train prochain_ est pratiquement impossible en langue française, comme _l'épouse prochaine_ dans le message #8 d'Aider. 
_Le prochain train, c'est l'année prochaine :_ peu importe en effet que le train soit proche ou non.

_Un jour prochain : _un jour qui n'est pas loin.
_Le prochain jour :_ le jour qui suit tel autre jour. Mais on préfère probablement toujours, ou presque toujours, dire _le lendemain_ ou _le jour suivant_, qui se réfèrent bien de la même manière au jour qui précède. 

_Une fois prochaine :_ c'est vague, mais elle n'est pas éloignée.
_La prochaine fois : _peu  importe quand, que ce soit demain ou dans trois ans. On parle de la  première occasion qui se présentera après celle à laquelle on se réfère. Les deux fois en question se suivent.
_La prochaine fois, tâche d'être à l'heure : _c'est dit assez sèchement._
Une prochaine fois, tâche d'être à l'heure :_ c'est dit avec plus de douceur, mais on souhaite l'obtenir dès la fois suivante, si elle se présente.

_Dimanche prochain : _le  dimanche le moins loin. Il suit, oui, nécessairement, mais on n'a pas  besoin de l'exprimer, ni de préciser ce qu'il suit ; c'est visiblement  ce que l'usage a retenu. 
Ce dimanche, les enfants se sont disputés pour choisir les gâteaux ; les parents leur ont dit : _puisque c'est comme ça *dimanche prochain* il n'y aura pas de gâteaux._
Un dimanche, enfants, nous nous étions disputés pour choisir les gâteaux ; les parents nous ont dit que _puisque c'était comme ça *le prochain dimanche* il n'y aurait pas de gâteaux_.

Et voici une exception, mais elle trouve une explication simple : 
_Un prochain dimanche nous iront au restaurant._ On évite de dire _un dimanche prochain_ très probablement parce que nous penserions immédiatement à_ dimanche prochain_.


----------



## aider

En tout cas, je plains les non-"natifs", car si nous autres "natifs" disons cela correctement par habitude, il faudrait être un génie pour mémoriser de telles règles et les appliquer en tant que telles !


----------



## Roméo31

Avec les noms "train", "fois", "épouse" est hors sujet par rapport à la question posée par desenchante. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas multiplier inutilement les cas pour lui, qui avait déjà des difficultés avec trois noms et l'adj. prochain.


----------



## OLN

Justement, si on se concentrait sur la question du jour (*le* jour prochain ou *le* prochain jour) ?  Il y a déjà une longue discussion sur la place de l'adjectif _prochain_ [au début de ce fil].

À mon avis, ni l'un ni l'autre n'est naturel en France si le sens est « le jour suivant ».

Je posais la question du contexte, parce que l'article défini s'emploie si on apporte une précision :_ le prochain jour ouvré_, _le prochain jour férié_.


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait d'accord.  Ces deux vocables ne figurent d'ailleurs pas dans les nombreux ex. que j'ai donnés.


----------



## pignon

Est-ce possible de dire: le prochain week-end ou c'est obligatoire de dire le week-end prochain?
Quand je dis "le week-end prochain je vais faire une promenade". Serait-ce possible : le prochain week-end je vais faire une promenade ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour pignon, 

ouyi, c'est possible.


----------



## pignon

Merci! Laquelle des deux expressions est la plus courante?


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait, je n'imaginerais pas de dire "le prochain week-end", sauf si l'expression était le sujet de la phrase.

Pour moi, lorsqu'on trouve un repère temporel non sujet et introduit par un article défini, "prochain" suit celui-ci.

Ex. : _"je viendrai la semaine prochaine"_ (et non "la prochaine semaine")
... mais : _"je viendrai une prochaine fois"_

Il n'est pas impossible que l'usage soit en réalité plus complexe que ce que j'indiquais ci-dessus.


----------



## Michelvar

Snarkhunter a raison.

Ma réponse n'était pas assez précise. Cela dépend du contexte, en fait.

Pour dire "le week-end qui vient", on dira, en effet, "le week-end prochain".
Mais si on considère une liste des week-ends qu'on va passer avec ses enfants, par exemple, dans ce contexte, on peut dire "le prochain week-end", qui n'est pas forcément, d'ailleurs, le week-end prochain. C'est le prochain week-end où je serai libre, le prochain week-end que je pourrai passer avec vous, par exemple.

Pardon pour mon intervention trop imprécise, qui pouvait vous induire en erreur.


----------



## pignon

merci beaucoup michelvar et snarkhunter!


----------

